# Vape Expo Paris



## Rob Fisher

I was booked to go to Showcase Houston in a week's time but unfortunately Mother Nature intervened and the Hurricane put pay to that... the Conference centre that Showcase was to be held in is housing displaced people who lost their houses in the floods... Showcase was cancelled and will now take place in Dallas in October but I will be cruising the Med with my darling wife at the time... so sadness was in the land because I was more than excited to go to my first international "VapeCon"!

Paris to the rescue... Vape Expo is on like Donkey Kong and flights and hotels have been booked and we head to Paris in two weeks... so many people I have interfaced with online for so long that I will get to meet face to face as well as hooking up with other mates I have met...

​Not sure my credit card is happy about the trip but you only live once and I'm going to have a great time and I'm sure find some hot vape gear to bring back!

Have a look at the exhibitor list... https://vapexpo-france.com/en/exhibitors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

We need to see photo's 
or it never happened

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> We need to see photo's
> or it never happened



There will be photo's and I will go LIVE!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, that is going to be epic. Now I can understand the size of the vape bag....hehe. Enjoy my oom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Wow @Rob Fisher ! That is going to be an amazing event! Can't wait to tune in!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ-X will be very safe on the way to Paris!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

One week left and we are Paris Bound!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza

Nice 1 @Rob Fisher 
Hope you have a great time there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh, this is just marvellous @Rob Fisher 

Epic, grand and amazing

I would love to join you but alas, I have so much to catch up on the normal work front after VapeCon...

Looking very forward to hearing all the snippets and seeing your views, photos and commentary...

And of course am going to hound you for ideas for VapeCon 2018 

Enjoy it Rob and I am VERY excited for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm going to be very scarce for the next 2 weeks... off to Paris on Tuesday! I will take lots of pics and hopefully bring back some awesome Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Willyza

Enjoy.................

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to be very scarce for the next 2 weeks... off to Paris on Tuesday! I will take lots of pics and hopefully bring back some awesome Vape Mail!
> View attachment 107455



Enjoy Rob. I am sure its going to be nothing short of mega epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow - this is going to be great
Enjoy it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to be very scarce for the next 2 weeks... off to Paris on Tuesday! I will take lots of pics and hopefully bring back some awesome Vape Mail!



Enjoy and travel safe - wave when you fly over Nigeria 




Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The two high end Vapers off to Paris with their TWISP Que's in hand. :-;







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Enjoy!! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Omg this is the way to travel. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza

Was just reading about the "Grande Halle de la Villette"
I just hope you have some comfortable shoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Omg this is the way to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is the way to go.


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> One week left and we are Paris Bound!
> View attachment 106780



Enjoy Paris uncle... It's lovely at night


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Omg this is the way to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which airline? Love the layout of the pod seats


----------



## antonherbst

Oh i cant wait to see what Rob brings back from the expo. I recon we are all going to be very green with FOMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We flew on Qatar Airlines in business class. It was fantastic. Great service, outstanding food and really comfortable lie flat beds. No queues at passport control or customs for business class and we were picked up in a Merc S-Class. Just has a good shower and change of clothes and am gonna head out into Paris for a look see.

And the Twisp Que worked like a dream on the trip.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That is just marvellous @Rob Fisher 
Enjoy Paris!
And send us a pic when you get a chance

By the way I think its Cue, not Que 

But I want one too for the plane and for meetings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That is just marvellous @Rob Fisher
> Enjoy Paris!
> And send us a pic when you get a chance
> 
> By the way I think its Cue, not Que
> 
> But I want one too for the plane and for meetings...



Yes it is indeed Cue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, look @Rob Fisher your country flag below your avatar says France
So we know you are not joking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> We flew on Qatar Airlines in business class. It was fantastic. Great service, outstanding food and really comfortable lie flat beds. No queues at passport control or customs for business class and we were picked up in a Merc S-Class. Just has a good shower and change of clothes and am gonna head out into Paris for a look see.
> 
> And the Twisp Que worked like a dream on the trip.



Ah good stuff. I couldn't use Qatar for a while due to the issues between them and Saudi Arabia so it disrupted the flow of business a bit


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out walking on the the Champs Elysse today and the people of Paris are smokers. Everyone smokes and the stink in the streets from smokers is heavy... saw one other Vaper today and he was fromIreland!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Bearshare

Rob Fisher said:


> Omg this is the way to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Poor credit card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Bearshare said:


> Poor credit card


My wallet hurts just looking at this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

So exciting! 

Just zip me in your luggage, I'll be quiet, I promise


----------



## Jos

They certainly are smokers.

I think the daily checklist for them are Navy Blue Suite (check), Ciggies (Check), Happy Hour (Check)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha

Waiting for pics of the show!!! man it must be amazing to see all the high end gear lazily strewn across the show! hope you had a drool cloth handy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just pinging @Rob Fisher to give us something of an update.
Maybe a one-liner or a photo

I see he last logged in at 9am. Its now midday - so that's 3 hours 

I think the expo only starts tomorrow but I suspect he is with some exhibitors now.
Rob are you at the build day there? Did you manage to get in? lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

It's only from the 24 to 25 Sep 
We are a bit early

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Just a quick update guys, they are entering the arena as we speak, according to the latest pic I got.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> It's only from the 24 to 25 Sep
> We are a bit early



Agree @Willyza 
But knowing Rob, he has made friends with some of the vendors there. Today must be build day, if not even yesterday as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan

@Rob Fisher - Too busy getting to know Louis at Vuitton lol

Sent from my TEL-1013GIQA using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

Silver said:


> But knowing Rob, he has made friends with some of the vendors there


That would be great for him 
can see the Expo without the 1000 peeps bumping each other

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> That would be great for him
> can see the Expo without the 1000 peeps bumping each other



Just watched a live FaceBook feed from @Takie from earlier today

And can confirm that Takie and Rob are both at the venue - Takie took a walk around the place and it looks great. Lots of vendors setting up although most appear to be pretty much set up which makes me think they had 2 build days and this was the 2nd one.

Stands look great. I dont recognise many of the vendors but saw several familiar Chinese names. It is a world expo after all and they also have a modders section. I must say though, the aisles looked pretty narrow. Hehe. looks very packed and thats without the attendees 

Thank you so much for the live feed @Takie - it was super to see what is going on! You champ.

Anyhow, I presume our skipper @Rob Fisher is hard at work mingling with all the vendors, building relationships and putting in a good word for SA and us. After all, he is the master at that!

Looking forward to hearing more. I predict Rob will post something for us when he gets back to his hotel room... Rob, by the way, I hope y manage to find chips somewhere

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well it's 25 to one in the morning and just got back to the hotel... met tons of people... bought two mods so far... an Armor Mech and a GProv stab wood squonker. Gonna hit the sack now because tomorrow is the big day! I promise a full report when I get a chance... it's bloody epic!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow it's been insane! So much to see and so many people to meet. Once it's all over tomorrow I will do a full report. 

Here is a pic of me and da boys chilling. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow it's been insane! So much to see and so many people to meet. Once it's all over tomorrow I will do a full report.
> 
> Here is a pic of me and da boys chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt Tod, what a legend in the vaping community.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow it's been insane! So much to see and so many people to meet. Once it's all over tomorrow I will do a full report.
> 
> Here is a pic of me and da boys chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hehe

Awesome picture!!

They lucky to meet you @Rob Fisher !

Love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm going to attempt to tell a bit of a story now... I have a whole heap of other photo's coming but for now let's use the ones taken with my phone.

Travelling business class is certainly the way to go... having your own POD and a chair that converts to a lie flat bed is a Chicken Dinner!



The chair is fully electronic.



Beer and Nuts to start!



The food on Qatar was outstanding... but I got a little adventurous with this Arab delicacy... it was KAK! 



Ice Cream and Strawberries and the Twisp Cue that did a splendid job!



Our plane!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The hotel sent a Mercedes to pick us up! 



First sight of the Arc de Triomphe!




Our first chow in Paris...



Full size Storm Trooper in the Disney Window. And I discovered an awesome Belgian beer called Leffe!




The normal water tased kak so I drank Pellegrin sparking water most of the time.
Mod check with all the Scooters and Motor bikes... the driving in Paris is insane... lost of Scooters and Bikes and Bicycles!




Arc de Triomphe was this close to our hotel!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you have more money than God has sheep then you can shop here... I walked in for a look see and retired to vape outside while the others did a little shopping! The cars parked outside were just silly!



The cars outside... and then a shot of the motorbike/scooter with two front wheels... lost of them around Paris.




@Takie needed shades so he got a beautiful pair from Cartier... me I would have bought a fancy mod rather!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

On our way to the Eiffel Tower and a stop at the Princess Di memorial.





Bicycle driven taxi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The River Seine



On a boat bus trip.




Me outside Louis Vuitton and one of the cars parked outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The tunnel were the car accident claimed Princess Di's life.



On the bridge of love going to the Eiffel Tower one puts a lock with a message... as some of you may know my daughter Mandy ended up in hospital while I was away and I needed to send love. She had her brian operation yesterday and I'm pleased to tell you she is doing well and we hope to have her home on Tuesday if she continues to recuperate like she is currently.

Jeff with his Phix in his mouth as always! 






Notre Dame!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moved the Leffe Beer!




Tried Escargot... Oooo not really for me but Katy loved them!




Matt Baker getting in on the action!



This cured ham is really nice!



This is Carpaccio Octopus... read raw Octopus and BAIT as I am concerned... it was GROSS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fadi Odis from Odis in Canada. O-Atty and Flo etc!



Mark Todd and I chatting outside the restaurant! What an awesome chap and recognised me and chatted like a long lost mate... he is just so real!



The Modders Gallery - Was busy like this until everything was sold!



Daniel and Mark with me at the Show!



Sebastion who makes the Soul Atty! Vassilis from ESG and I discussing the new Sky Drop conversion for the Skyline!




Plenty of different options with the Skydrop conversion!



Another shot of the Modders Gallery!



Spent quite some time chatting to Phil Busardo... really approachable chap and loves talking vaping... he will most certainly be coming to VapeCon 2018. Was really interested in Vaping in SA!



Me with Demetri and being photobombed by Phil!



Another passionate vaper... Demetri also just lives for the vaping game. Him and Phil showed me thier new tank they will be releasing soon through Aspire... it's a MTL RTA!



Mateusz from Hussar! Party animal and great fun!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

GiGi (Gisset Mason Queen of High End Vaping) and Cait and then a group photo of the group we spent most of the time with.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## GregF

Thanks for the share @Rob Fisher I enjoyed going through that. looks like you had a lot of fun.
Will wait patiently for the rest of the photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

@Rob Fisher it seems as thou this was a fun trip and good for the SA vapers in our future of vaping. I suspect alot of good for us at vapecon 2018. Thanks for the share of the photos and your amazing drive in our vaping community.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

WoW @Rob Fisher 
Looks like you had a great time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

@Rob Fisher look out for your cameo appearance in Daniel's video...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Rob Fisher - those pics are just brilliant!!!!
Loved them so much

I can just imagine what a jol it must have been - on so many fronts.

Also, to go to a vape expo and not have to worry about organising anything 

Lovely, lovely, lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel's walk through of the Expo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> @Rob Fisher look out for your cameo appearance in Daniel's video...




Thanks @Pixstar!
Am watching now
Saw our @Rob Fisher at 4:45 - he was talking to Phil Busardo and Gigi.
Hehe

I tell you what, they all lucky to meet Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

By the way, I firmly believe in what Phil and them are saying in the video above.
The need for more affordable MTL rebuildable options 
let this flourish big time - I firmly believe that this is much needed!

And it's like music to my ears hearing that Phil likes a lower wattage 12mg vape. You go Phil!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Daniel's walk through of the Expo.




@Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing Daniel's walkthrough video.
Good video footage. So nice and stable. I like his commentary as he walks through the place. Offers a nice perspective. 

Lovely colourful stands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Daniel's walk through of the Expo.




Lol, I think the Vaporesso lady at 8:55 was at VapeCon 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I’m amazed how down to earth and friendly they all are. Really passionate Vapers and all around good people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I got to vape on their new tanks and they are pretty great. The MTL brigade are gonna love them. Phil and Demitri also gave me both their juices and I will test them real soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And I got to vape on their new tanks and they are pretty great. The MTL brigade are gonna love them. Phil and Demitri also gave me both their juices and I will test them real soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am looking forward to trying their MTL creation out !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Wow Rob those photos really looked like such an incredible experience. Our local vape celebrity got the meet up with the internationals! I think I will need to attend one these next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Wow Rob those photos really looked like such an incredible experience. Our local vape celebrity got the meet up with the internationals! I think I will need to attend one these next time.



April is ShowCase USA! Probably be in North or South Carolina. Next month is Vape Expo Barcelona and the month after that is Rome! And then there is ShowCase Dallas next month as well but unfortunately I will be cruising the Mediterranean with my darling wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Pity its in April. I am going to iecie in China in April. 384 Vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> April is ShowCase USA! Probably be in North or South Carolina. Next month is Vape Expo Barcelona and the month after that is Rome! And then there is ShowCase Dallas next month as well but unfortunately I will be cruising the Mediterranean with my darling wife.



@Rob Fisher , Barcelona is in 2 weeks time!
Boy I love that city
I must admit after seeing this I have been tempted to just say stuff it and go and make a bit of a holiday out of it. I love Spain.

But alas, too many things to do on my plate this month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Gizmo said:


> iecie in China


Hope U have your running shoes on 
WoW just check the web page

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you want to see all the official pics from the Paris Expo here is the link.

https://vapexpo-france.com/en/the-salon/photo-library/vapexpo-paris-2017?page=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

